# 52cc Mitsubishi Engines Any Good?



## Okie294life (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m considering buying an auger with a 52cc engine, I’ve also seen several other things of interest out there such as brush cutters with this engine, is it any good? I know the auger was rated at 2.5 go, with my stihl saw is 4hp at 50cc.


----------



## sean donato (Jan 26, 2021)

Fairly gutless, but in general Mitsubishi makes good engines.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 3, 2021)

If that 2.5hp is measured at 6-7,000rpm's it's probably not a bad motor, built for torque not speed. I've got an old tecumseh auger that's rated at 3hp and it's something like 85cc, if you don't have good footing it'll spin you right around.


----------

